# Ford Focus ST 2 owners, remap advice please.



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

A mate has just bought a 06 ST petrol, which I think is the 225 version. He would like a remap so just looking for anyone who has had a remap. I have done bit of research and Dreamscience and Bluefin seem the popular ones. What are the alternatives? 

I have the Bluefin on the 'Roc and am quite happy as I don't plan any further mods. It does this 'old fella' just fine.:thumb:

Thanks guys.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

You've got the big too there, tbh my prefrence is to the Bluefin as it's a slightly tamer map and always shows a nice power curve.

Trouble is it's a slippery slope. First remap, then intercooler, then exhaust...


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

dew1911 said:


> Trouble is it's a slippery slope. First remap, then intercooler, then exhaust...


Yeah tell me about it!


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

dew1911 said:


> the Bluefin as it's a slightly tamer map and always shows a nice power curve.


Thats why I went for the BF, well tested and reliable.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

The ST is a lovely beast to tune as it's so easy. 300 ponies through the front wheels and it'll still outhandle a lot of cars. The trick is to start small, either Superchips or the Code:Red map of about 280-290bhp then make the rest up mechainically.

I've seen a 330bhp model on track and it was amazingly rapid!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

speak to Ben @ AMD


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

I had the Dreamscience Unit on mine, kept it on the DSCI map and it was brilliant. The Dreamscience comes with 5 maps if I remember right. Some of them are just stupid, I think it was race + which just wheel spun everytime you touched the accelerator.

As Kev said above, if your near them, speak to Ben @ AMD


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

No bare map on it's own is gonna give up 280-290.
I'm running Dreamscience Mod C @ about 300, but that's along with Ds induction, Ds intercooler, 3" turbo down pipe, race cat and Mongoose cat back.
You may guess, I rate Dreamscience! They make fantastic products only eclipsed by their service. Look up their number and speak to Jared, no1 top bloke


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

'kenny wilson'

What sort of cost are we looking at. Their wesite is a bit overwhelming.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey mate! Your best bet is to start with a Stratagem handset, 5 tunes and five lives,( you can use it on one car, return it to stock and sell the handset or use it again on up to four other cars) you can pick them up second hand for about £300
If you've just bought an ST, you really wanna join us over on Fosstoc, all questions will be answered and for the sake of a tenner membership you will gain all sorts of discounts and access to the sales section, always loadsa goodies going cheap, Come on in the water's loverlee :thumb:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Thanks pal, I have joined as freon warrior over there and noticed the 'shop' thingy. Will get Neil to register and pay up.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I have the Mountune kit fitted which is a K&N airfilter, Pro-Alloy intercooler and their own remap.

Gives around 260bhp and you keep your Ford warranty. Comes in at just over £1000 fitted but some bluefin owners have gone from bluefin to Mountune and have said that even though it has 40bhp less it feels faster and has a smoother power curve.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

jamest said:


> I have the Mountune kit fitted which is a K&N airfilter, Pro-Alloy intercooler and their own remap.
> 
> Gives around 260bhp and you keep your Ford warranty. Comes in at just over £1000 fitted but some bluefin owners have gone from bluefin to Mountune and have said that even though it has 40bhp less it feels faster and has a smoother power curve.


Thing is on an 06 he's already blown his warranty.

DS user here. Only bought it as it was going cheap second hand. My advice is to see what you can pick up cheap. As ST's are now getting a bit old used mods are becoming quite common.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

What Kenny said. Dreamscience and the gang are superb!

I'm running the DSCI map on mine, quite rapid  And a few nice pops and bangs and small flames to go with it too


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> Thing is on an 06 he's already blown his warranty.


True, hadn't thought of that. Although a lot of insurers are only charging an extra £10 for the modification as it is now in the insurance database as a Focus ST 260 Upgrade.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Just an opinion...

Forget the handheld units, before I get ripped I'll explain why.

Lets say this car has some small defect that the owner doesn't know about. I'll give you a real example - the actuator on the turbo is a little weak, it can just about hold peak (stock) boost so isn't really noticeable.
Owner remaps car using a generic map from a handheld. Car seems a bit quicker, but nothing like what he's read about on forums etc - everyone says this handheld is great, so whats the deal ? 

Now compare with this:
Owner visits his tuner of choice, the car is inspected and then remapped. The car is then tested on a dyno with data logging equipment running as well as the usual indicators (lambda, boost etc). Tuner recognises the lack of boost to what they expect and diagnose the problem, chances are they can resolve the problem with in stock parts. Problem resolved, the car performs superbly, owner is a happy bunny.

At the same time the car has been checked to ensure its safe - no matter what anyone says EVERY car is different - maybe this car appears to run a little lean in the mid rev range under hard throttle, during the dyno testing the tuner spotted this and adjusts the map to add a little fuel at certain load sites to resolve the problem. Maybe this car needs a little more ignition to see its full potential... whatever it is the tuner should be able to deal with it and get the car to perform to its (safe) maximum.


By all means once the car is tested get the map on a handheld, so you can switch back and forth, but 5 generic maps ? why ? theres no need for that IMHO.

I've driven/been in several cars the same as mine mapped by handheld units and every single one has a flat spot just after 4000rpm. All bespoke mapped cars I've been in/driven haven't. Coincidence ? The tuner I used actually had another car in the same day as mine that had another tuners software in, never mind feel the flat spot we could see it on the dyno graph! Once switched over the car was checked and data logged, up on peak power, up on peak torque, smoothed out and both power & torque bands widened. 

The further the mods go the more important bespoke mapping will be.

Just my 2p worth


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Thanks Crafty, got a recommendation?


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

no, I haven't looked in to the ST stuff (Im the opposition with a VXR )

If I recall correctly code red have a good reputation?
What I'd do is call the tuners and ask them what the procedure is - if its "we stick the map the map on and give you a print out of the power" I'd avoid. If its something vaugely like the above go for it. 
Owners forums can be a goood place to find this sort of info, but you'll need to dig past the tuner A is better than tuner B stuff..


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to refer to my previous post, if you're looking for any advice, regardless of mapping, about an ST; go to the owners club site......you know the addy!
There is very little you can do to an ST that these people have not done, yes from the sublime to the mental!! Many have their own favorites when it comes to zorsts, wheels,cais, maps, etc; but it is all torn to bits over there. Facts will out! :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

jamest said:


> True, hadn't thought of that. Although a lot of insurers are only charging an extra £10 for the modification as it is now in the insurance database as a Focus ST 260 Upgrade.


That makes me £10 better off, haven't paid 1 penny extra for my mods and all declared.

Kenny, what was once a great site, is now nothing more than an extension of Facebook, which is largely dominated by a handfull of people who all like to be referred to as 'Mein Furer'. The Op will find what he's looking for but he would have to read through reams of pages of waffle about how great the dominating parties are.

FW, there really isn't a conclusive 'what's best'. It's like on here, people will swear blind that the products they use are the best. IMO they're all virtually the same, hence why I brought mine either second hand or special offer/group buy.

The only other thing you could do is locate some owners in your area with different mods and go for a spin.

The last bit of advice I can give you is that with dreamscience, the Stratagem cam be uploaded with new maps as you modify your car further. I'm considering going for a Pumabuild uprated turbo atm, either that or I'm selling up and buying my dream- 1 series convertable or VW Eos, the joys of open top motoring.


----------

